# loulou



## loulou (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi, I've bought a vintage omega 9ct gold watch. It has a hinged back with the numbers 61856 and 8238074 inside. Can anyone tell me anything about it please


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to our Forum LouLou. a few photographs of the watch would help + a little about yourself

mike


----------



## loulou (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi Mike, I'm trying to get some photos but the ones I've taken are not to clear. I'm waiting to see if my son can take some better ones. A little about me, I'm a mum of two grown up sons in their 20s. I live with my partner Phil who is watch mad lol. I'm not very technical minded so bear with me


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum loulou. 

I have a feeling that there are Omega buffs among our membership who will be able to tell you about your watch. I do think decent photos will help a great deal, and I am not sure if your watch is a ladies' or gents' example. Also, are there hallmarks on the watch that would help to date it?


----------



## loulou (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi its a ladies watch, I have tried to upload pictures but not having much look. Its got an anchor so its Birmingham and a capital N, I think its 1935 but not sure. I'd be greatful for any help anyone can give. I'll keep trying with the pics


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I have a little book of hallmarks and can tell you that a capital N in a times print style is 1937 if its from Birmingham. You can double check this here: https://theassayoffice.co.uk/send-us-your-hallmarking/date-letters

Looking forwards to seeing some photo's, welcome to the forum.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

If the 8 million number is on the movement it dates to 1934 which ties in with your case hallmark.

Welcome by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## loulou (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi its a ladies watch, I have tried to upload pictures but not having much look. Its got an anchor so its Birmingham and a capital N, I think its 1935 but not sure. I'd be greatful for any help anyone can give. I'll keep trying with the pics 

Thank you everyone, I'm still trying to up load pictures. I'm happy your making me feel welcome in this group. When I figure out picture posting I'll post some of Phil's watchs, he has a great selection ranging from vintage Seikos to a tag heuer. :yes:


----------



## loulou (Sep 21, 2016)

Sorry its not a very clear picture


----------

